# Hurry Up and Wait



## eatskisleep (Aug 26, 2009)

*Hurry Up and Wait*
_An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie_
Mad Dog Moments ©2009

Watch it here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRzeWpfbS4&feature=sdig&et=1251533398.77

Download it here:
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/parsefiles/?type=mountainbike&filename=hurry_up_and_wait_eengodidee.wmv

Comments wanted/appreciated.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like that was a SWEET day on the trails!  Nice riding/vid work!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice video, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## sLoPeS (Aug 27, 2009)

Sick!  thanks for the stoke.  now i really cant wait to get on the mountain and downhill today!


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, someone uploaded it on Youtube for me, it is a bit better quality than streaming it from eengodidee; watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRzeWpfbS4&feature=sdig&et=1251533398.77


----------

